# Thinking about buying a new trailer? Negotiations?



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Am thinking about purchasing a new trailer. I see lots of them listed with prices at dealers. Is this their bottom dollar? Do people negotiate on trailers the same as cars? And do manufactors offer rebates on new trailers?

Just want to be a knowledgeable buyer! Thanks.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

No idea on rebates, but the 2 Trailers I have purchased always involved and getting a discount off of asking price :wink:

.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to say it depends (what a cop out, eh?). If it's the end of season, the trailer has been on the lot for a long time or it has received some sort of cosmetic damage (eg I saw an ad one time selling hail damaged trailers at a very good price - they were perfectly safe but had little dents all over the place), the dealer is likely in a good frame of mind to consider offers. On the other hand, if the trailer has just arrived or that particular make of trailer sells fast, then the dealer won't likely be so willing to accept below their price. Also, if you are paying cash that may help get you a reduced price. For some dealers, the offer of cash on the spot is incentive to lower the price as they won't have the extra work of setting up financing.

When you go to look at your potential trailer, watch for blemishes, deficiencies and what not - point those out to the dealer and get those fixed as part of the purchase price or request a discount on the purchase price if they can't/won't fix them. Remember to see how this impacts the trailer's warranty as well.

Must say I've never heard of factory rebates on trailers but I haven't looked into that closely neither.

Good luck.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if the dealer offers you financing: it cost's THEM money if you finance

if you can run through as credit card: costs THEM money if you do

both things are looking at about 2.5% cost to them I believe

so what I would do is find out what they can do for financing ect...

look at a few trailers, even if you know exacly what you want, ask them about the difference between their brand and another brand (so they think you're considering others too) and tell them to give you some prices on your top 2 or 3 and you will think about it while you shop around.

go back in knowing what they are going to offer you the trailer at, tell them you know this is the price they want but they have more costs and time wrapped up if you go for financing or credit cards so if you go cash can they do you a bit better even just an extra 2% off of their current quoted price. 



if you need to finance use credit card....just negotiate but don't expect as great of a deal


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 4, 2012)

The asking price is just that. They will always deal. Never seen a rebate. Have a idea what you want (need) before you go. Steel is cheaper and can be welded by most farmers but requires more maintenance for rust prevention. Aluminum is lighter, becoming more expensive daily and cracks easier. Also finding a good aluminum welder is hard to find. But all require some sort of maintenance sooner or later. A horse does not care if he is being hauled in my Calico slant or a Outlaw Conversion. As long as you know they as as safe as you can make them, that's what matters. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

check out horsetrailer world, figure out going prices. You can sometime saves thousands by a few hour drive


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

couldn't agree with joe more... I *never* buy _any_ big purchases from my area as the prices are sky high compared to say the next state over...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BaileyJo said:


> Am thinking about purchasing a new trailer. I see lots of them listed with prices at dealers. Is this their bottom dollar? Do people negotiate on trailers the same as cars? And do manufactors offer rebates on new trailers?
> 
> Just want to be a knowledgeable buyer! Thanks.


If you can afford to take your time and maybe even a weekend trip to another state, sometimes you can save big bucks if you go to the factory where the trailer is built. 

I know here in OK, I've found several very reasonable trailers, that if I were to have bought them in CA or AZ where I used to live, would have cost me a lot more. Also, don't forget your farm tax exemption, if you have one, when you're buying or registering the trailer. That can save you hundreds.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

In my experience, some dealers will deal and some won't..it depends on how high they have marked up their trailers. I agree about looking at dealerships a few hours away, and comparing prices at different dealerships. Several years back when we were in the market for a featherlite we looked as far as Oklahoma (we lived in nebraska at the time)..but We were lucky enough to actually find what we wanted in a price range we liked just an hour away..but it was alot of looking and comparing on our part.

Also you may scour craigslist, or other trailer sites because sometimes you can find an almost new trailer for a GREAT price.. case in point- when I got divorced from my first husband I had to sell that beautiful featherlite before moving to KS as it was just too much trailer for the two horses I was moving down with me ( plusin KS they charge you property tax on horse trailer- I couldnt afford to keep it) ..I put it on the dallas/ ft worth craigslist for $3000 less than what it was worth just to get rid of it..Had it sold and picked up with in a day.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. Fortunately I am not that far from a couple of factories of the trailers that I am interested in but how do you actually buy from there? You don't have to go through a dealer?


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Stop: at the one that you like and ask if you can buy direct or if you must go through a dealer. Who ever you deal with don't let them pressure you if they are not willing to do what it takes to help you walk away because most likely they are not going to take care of you after you buy from them. ask yourself before you sign the dotted line.Would I come back here or send my best friend here.Service is very important to me. I like to buy local when I can.I start off with offering 10% less than asking price. Most dealers have about 25% markup remember they have to make money to stay in business.I don't want to get it for what they pay for it because then they may be in a place that they just sale it to you so they can turn over money. If they do that they are not going to be very willing to help you out if you have a problem down the road.


----------

